# MS disables option "Offline account" in Windows 10 setup



## Bleipriester (Nov 20, 2019)

Caution, homies. If you use home version of Windows 10 you will be unable to create an offline account and will be forced to create a Microsoft account to finish setup and use Windows 10 1909. Even if you use the build-in reset tool.
The only way to create an offline account is to disconnect the computer from the internet before setup.

Microsoft Made Major Setup Changes in Windows 10 Version 1909 - Thurrott.com


----------



## fncceo (Nov 20, 2019)

Upgrade to Linux.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 20, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Upgrade to Linux.


Sticking to Linux is like sticking to the 12k baud modem.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

The problem with Linux is that it is pointless. Get a bootable browser and you won´t need it.
There are over 2TB of Windows software on my HDD, why should I exchange it for the free shit you oppose?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Upgrade to Linux.
> ...


You still use DOS....... don'tcha.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> *The problem with Linux is that it is pointless.* Get a bootable browser and you won´t need it.
> There are over 2TB of Windows software on my HDD, why should I exchange it for the free shit you oppose?


As usual projecting your preferences on everyone else........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Caution, homies. If you use home version of Windows 10 you will be unable to create an offline account and will be forced to create a Microsoft account to finish setup and use Windows 10 1909. Even if you use the build-in reset tool.
> The only way to create an offline account is to disconnect the computer from the internet before setup.
> 
> Microsoft Made Major Setup Changes in Windows 10 Version 1909 - Thurrott.com


Good thing I use Pro.........  By the way, once you've set up Win 10 Home you can go into settings and switch it to a local account, it's not hard.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > *The problem with Linux is that it is pointless.* Get a bootable browser and you won´t need it.
> ...



Um, I don't believe he is the one who tried to sell anyone on their own choice of OS. I suggest you read the thread next time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What?  Are you and Blei butt buddies?  And where did I say he was trying to sell anyone his choice of OS?  I suggest you read the post next time before sticking both feet in your mouth.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


WTF? butt bodies? Don´t be such a linux fanatic.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



HE DIDN'T. YOU DID. 

He didn't come on here trying to tell people to switch OS's. YOU DID.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


God I love linear thinkers, ya'll are sooooooo entertaining.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


I did?  Where knumb knut?

I won't hold my breath.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Your Christmas decoration?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A proposal for your new avatar.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Thanks but not interested........

Maybe you could use it to scrape your hemorrhoids, or send it to fncceo as he (not I) was the one who suggested you upgrade to Linux.........  In the meantime I have some work to do with my Win 10 Pro gamer........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I suggested nothing in this thread.


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Caution, homies. If you use home version of Windows 10 you will be unable to create an offline account and will be forced to create a Microsoft account to finish setup and use Windows 10 1909. Even if you use the build-in reset tool.
> The only way to create an offline account is to disconnect the computer from the internet before setup.
> 
> Microsoft Made Major Setup Changes in Windows 10 Version 1909 - Thurrott.com



I won't touch win10. My wife has it but I still have XP and never saw a need to upgrade from there.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Caution, homies. If you use home version of Windows 10 you will be unable to create an offline account and will be forced to create a Microsoft account to finish setup and use Windows 10 1909. Even if you use the build-in reset tool.
> ...


There is no proper browser for this OS anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No?
Then I wonder what this is........  
"The problem with Linux is that it is pointless."


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Caution, homies. If you use home version of Windows 10 you will be unable to create an offline account and will be forced to create a Microsoft account to finish setup and use Windows 10 1909. Even if you use the build-in reset tool.
> ...


Good for you.  Are you still using horse and buggy?  Rotary phones? Pre-electric washing machines?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That´s a conclusion based on the fact that there is nothing you can do with Linux that you can´t do with Windows. And it doesn´t work the other way round. Therefor it is an idealist decision to use it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Soooooo, it is a suggestion based on your bias........  Kinda what I thought.  Oops.


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2019)

Is it because I know so little about computers or what?
I got Windows10 the day it was released and have been through every single update since.

Not once have I had a problem of any kind. It works just fine and does everything I need/want it to do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

longknife said:


> Is it because I know so little about computers or what?
> I got Windows10 the day it was released and have been through every single update since.
> 
> Not once have I had a problem of any kind. It works just fine and does everything I need/want it to do.


The world is happy for you, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

longknife said:


> Is it because I know so little about computers or what?
> I got Windows10 the day it was released and have been through every single update since.
> 
> Not once have I had a problem of any kind. It works just fine and does everything I need/want it to do.


Than you are in luck. This is not about knowledge but luck. There are constant issues due to Microsoft´s policy of renewing the OS two times each year. Major issues. Most are not affected but it hits enough users to generate the news.
Also, Windows 10 sends encrypted telemetry data to Microsoft. There is no legal basis to use Windows in my country and it should be banned.
Datenschutzkonferenz: Hohe Hürden für den Einsatz von Windows 10

Of course, encrypted data cannot be used by hackers but it is also impossible to figure out if the content is within privacy terms.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Actually, this is not a counter argument.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Again with your linear thinking.  Given the majority mental makeup of the board I shouldn't expect any more.  
You have a bias in this area, you made a statement based on that bias, that's a most normal human thing to do, not being able or willing to see that is also a most normal human thing to do.  Don't like having it pointed out?  Try not to do it.........  
Maybe if you had just taken some psychology in school what I post would make sense.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No, the bias is yours. You are a declared Microsoft opponent. All what you said applies to you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Obviously critical thinking isn't your strong suit.........  Not to mention a severe short term memory challenge.......  Oops.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


No your are really going off the trail. Maybe there is a psychologist around who is specialized in OS related issues. You should consult him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


How many times have I stated *I hated Microsoft due to their "corporate arrogance"*?  Numerous.  How many times have I stated that I like Windows?  Numerous.  Guess you missed the tread I recently started where I ended up defending Microsoft for apparently starting to lose that arrogance and start listening to the end users........  A thread I think you even posted in......  Damn Blei, it must suck to be you and wrong all the time unless you're blissfully ignorant.  Not everything is as black and white as you linear thinkers see it.........


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nothing changed since you said something like that. And apparently, that´s nonsense. Nobody called for permanent bug infested updates, tile menus, multiple UIs and privacy issues.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Wow!!  You truly can't see past your own nose, can ya.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I will.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 21, 2019)

longknife said:


> Is it because I know so little about computers or what?
> I got Windows10 the day it was released and have been through every single update since.
> 
> Not once have I had a problem of any kind. It works just fine and does everything I need/want it to do.



Then you got lucky. 

I worked at a small company that decided to upgrade to windows 10. Half the computers in the building that Win 10 detected were able to run it were not. But we only discovered that AFTER the installation and reboot, to which the screen would flicker non-stop on and off. It was because half the computers in the building were purchased together and all had the same incompatible video card. 

It took them a long time to get Win 7 back on them because the screens would flicker immediately upon reboot rendering any BIOS options unreachable.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 21, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


I got started on DOS 4.01. Awesome program it was.

We'll be back to DOS before you know it. The future expects us all to have entertainment consoles that log on to the WWW and use stuff. No HDD, no ownership of software, we'll all be renters. Only the elite who still know how to use DOS will be independent from the behemoth frothing forth Microsoft vs Apple. Everyone else will die.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 21, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I use a lot of Raspberry Pi computers for projects.  They are capable of running different OS, but, most often, they use Raspbian Linux which has makes full use of command line interfaces, script programming, and graphical user interfaces.

A Raspberry Pi computer with a 64-bit processor, 2GB ram, a 4K HDMI interface, on board 2 and 5 Ghz WiFi, Bluetooth, a GBit Ethernet port, and USB-C, USB 3.0 and 2.0 ports, smaller than a pack of cigarettes, less than $50.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 21, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


They've been saying that for the last decade........  Hasn't happened yet.


----------

